# Kudos to LS/ABG



## vibiker (Oct 14, 2003)

I want to share a thought or two on a warranty claim for my cracked LS Appalachian. After sending it in the CS guy was so incredibly nice and communicative. He kept me informed of the stages repair as well as kept me updated on the realistic completion date.

They had to replace the down, head, and top tubes. The frame work took a little longer than expected, but man, it is beautiful. It looks like a brand new frame.


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*Pics?*

Can you post any before-and-after pics?


----------



## vibiker (Oct 14, 2003)

Before:
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=639690

After:
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=639702
http://www.pinkbike.com/modules/photo/?op=view&image=639703


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

Another 2002 App - definitely worth saving. - TF


----------

